# Love these shoes! How to wear them??



## lyttleravyn (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm soooo in love with these 2 pairs of gray ankle boots, but I'm not sure how to wear them. The second pair (from Aldo) I could definitely pull off with black or gray tights and tunics or dresses. The first pair I adore but I want some ideas on how to wear them before I shell out $200 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks in advance guys!!


UrbanOutfitters.com > Fornarina Suede Wedge


FADEN - women's peep-toe pumps for sale at ALDO Shoes.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey there,

a great site for all things chic is chictopia.com!! Here's Delmy wearing shoes that look like the UO shoes from Nine West:

Fashion Bananas: Killer Beat


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 22, 2009)

those aldo ones r gorgeous


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 22, 2009)

You can pair the first pair with tunic tops and leggings. Or the new thing is Sweater dresses. There's a really cute sweater dress that would go cute with those shoes at this website called body central. The website is Body Central - Women's fashion clothing and accessories


----------



## funkychik02 (Nov 22, 2009)

I like the idea of wearing those with a sweater dress.


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 23, 2009)

the ones from aldo definitely look fab.


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh i love the aldo ones...i've tried on those shoes before and didnt look good with the outfit I was wearing at the time.  I think an updated wardrobe for those shoes.


----------



## mwala (Dec 6, 2009)

I think you can wear the first pair with any form-fitting bottoms: leggings, skinny jeans, tights...Especially now that it's cold, tights can go under any dress, skirt or shorts. If you wear black bottoms, it'll create the illusion of longer legs too. HTHs


----------



## showpage (Aug 6, 2011)

I do not fully understand what you said: 
	Hey guys I'm soooo in love with these 2 pairs of gray ankle boots, but I'm not sure how to wear them. The second pair (from Aldo) I could definitely pull off with black or gray tights and tunics or dresses. The first pair I adore but I want some ideas on how to wear them before I shell out


----------



## showpage (Aug 7, 2011)

I like the idea of wearing those with a sweater dress.


----------

